# Happy Birthday Claire!



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2013)

We wish you a wonderful day!


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a wonderful day Claire!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 5, 2013)

Wishing you a very special HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hope you have a fabulous birthday Claire


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday, Claire!  Good wishes and great cake to you!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2013)

happy birthday, claire!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2013)

Belated happy birthday,  Claire! Hope it was fun and delicious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry I missed it Claire!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh sherbet sherbet! Sorry I'm late. Didn't see this thread 

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it was Fab!


----------

